# This is Why Married Women should not have single men Friends



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

A humorous psychology lesson from Steve Harvey

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIXVbbCpvrY


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

He says men are stupid.

I've always felt we are pigs.

But he is right. Men are super devious and once we have a woman in our sights, we can be very piggish.


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

I think he wants to just warn women that men don't take "no" for an answer... Men may pay "no" some lip service until your guard is down, but they won't accept "no".

I posted it here since there are a LOT of women out there who are naive enough to think they can have close men friends and be a wife at the same time.

A woman may think that she has got it under control... But that single dude is just waiting for her husband to make a mistake...

And then this single dude is in there like a shark on bloody prey.

I agree with Harvey. Men wont' take no for an answer. I dont' know if it's stupidity, or just plain stubbornness, but Harvey's right.. they won't take no for an answer... ever.


----------



## x598 (Nov 14, 2012)

WHATEVER.

men may say no and really mean something else, but the point is that it takes a woman to say YES and its on.

but men get the blame. same thing for how the old saying its men that cheat.....with who? WOMEN, so they are just as much to blame. maybe there are situations where one side is single and lied to, but womem are just as responsible as men, in my opinion.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Allen_A said:


> I think he wants to just warn women that men don't take "no" for an answer... Men may pay "no" some lip service until your guard is down, but they won't accept "no".
> 
> I posted it here since there are a LOT of women out there who are naive enough to think they can have close men friends and be a wife at the same time.
> 
> ...


:iagree: Although your assessment stating single dude should just be dude, as married men are just as devious and pursuing when they se and want something in another women. Marital status of the man isn't at play here (just as several of my WW's OMs).


----------



## MRABoysHaveSmallPeanut (Mar 13, 2014)

thatbpguy said:


> I've always felt we are pigs.


Hey, I don't think that's normal. You should talk to a therapist about that.


----------



## TryingToRecover (Dec 19, 2012)

Squeakr said:


> :iagree: Although your assessment stating single dude should just be dude, as married men are just as devious and pursuing when they se and want something in another women. Marital status of the man isn't at play here (just as several of my WW's OMs).


I agree re marital status, doesn't matter sometimes. I work with a guy who sees himself as a player and is twice divorced due to his cheating, now he's engaged again and still on the prowl for other women. Pays child support to both ex wives and also spousal maintenance to the second ex wife. His fiancé basically supports him as his income isn't that great after he pays the exes every month. Rumor has it he's fooling around, or is trying to, with his hairdresser. He once told us at work he got the looks and his brothers got the brains. Well, he was right about one of those points.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

TryingToRecover said:


> He once told us at work he got the looks and his brothers got the brains. Well, he was right about one of those points.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl:

Maybe he has a golden d!ck and that is way the fiance wants to marry him? Because he sounds like a goober.


----------



## TryingToRecover (Dec 19, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Maybe he has a golden d!ck and that is way the fiance wants to marry him? Because he sounds like a goober.


He IS a goober, lol! Sigh....his fiancé used to own her home outright and made the mistake of selling it and buying another with him, and his name's on it too. He brags about not having contributed a dime to the purchase. Ugh....jerk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

